# garmin echo 500c verse 550c



## barfli (May 17, 2011)

garmin site shows the 550 has more pixels than the 500..just wondering if the 100 dollar difference in price is worth it?..


----------



## muskiebucko (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a550c works great don't think you can go wrong with it


----------



## barfli (May 17, 2011)

thanks, i'm going to local cabelas to check them out..i was beginning to think no one used a garmin


----------

